# THERA BAND BLACK VS THERA BAND GOLD?



## sohy3010

which one us overall better???


----------



## stelug

i have not direct experience but as i have read gold are ubeatable


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

I thought that the Black would be better for using all day, but the new cuts of Gold are lighter with the same return speed.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

In other words more Black is the same as light Gold ... I think.


----------



## JoergS

Black will deliver more speed at the same draw weight. Blue is even better.

This does not matter so much if you use very heavy ammo. But if you use 15mm steel or less, then the advantages are pretty clear.

Gold looks more neat, though, as you have to take 2,3 times the amount of black to achieve the same band strength.

For hunter band power, you have to use 14 cm (full width) x 9 cm Thera Black. You have to fold it three or even four times lengthwise, which does not look very nice but works fine.

Many believe that a Black setup will tear earlier than a Gold setup. That is a myth. If you cut it out with a sharp roll cutter and never draw it out to full extension, thin bands can last. I have one with more than 2000 shots on it.


----------



## josephlys

Joerg, so if you intend to shoot heavier ammo like 120-180grains lead, then thicker heavier bands work better than thinner flat bands. Am I getting this correct.


----------



## JoergS

Nope.

Black is NEVER slower than gold (at the same draw weight). Using very heavy ammo, it just isn't faster anymore.

As I said, the ONLY advantage of gold over black is that it looks nicer.


----------



## stelug

hi JoergS, interesting info on black Thera (I find them in a shop near home). I am using 8,6 mm lead balls (about 4 gram each) and hunts well with them. Can I cut black thera in a loop to fit them in the Cougar and achieve good speeds? Wich measures You suggest?
I am not too happy







with the blue bands that I bought with the Cougar else if I am still experimenting 2 and 3 cm folded loops. 8 strands 2040 or four 1745 seems to me still fatser.

thanks


----------



## JoergS

You can cut them in a loop, but the Cougar can easily take them straight over the top, attached with a simple rubber band.

Like in this video:

(Start at 3:41)






Regards

If you want to cut the bands in a loop, simply take a 44 cm strip of the band, fold it over in the middle (so it is 22 cm, two layers). You want it to be tapered, so cut it with the wider side being the folded side (fork side).

- 14 cm (full width) at the fork, and 9 cm at the pouch for hunting
- 9 cm at the fork and 6 cm at the pouch for training
- 6 cm at the fork and 4 cm at the pouch for plinking

Good luck!

Jörg

Jörg


----------



## stelug

fine, can You tell me wich size ammo are those measures intended to? and if You have evere taken an average speed?

I am not too concerned about bands life, but during Your's engineering, did you find any consistence difference in bands life: hole's looped or tighted upper?

Since now I have fitted the Cougar like per Fish video, a loop, folded at the forck, and secured with an o-ring. It whorks well also if I think the upper half of the loop is over-stretced respect the lower. 
I take the occasion to repeat compliments for the Cougar idea. It's the first catty that can take quite every stile of rubber set, plus is extremely friendly in the hand. I am a fan of dankung but I like Cougar too. 
The main advantage (for me) is that You can go hunting with whatever kind of bands You prefer then if a breakage happens you can ever slip in a spare chinese loop stile tubing and go on: few seconds of stop.

great


----------



## JoergS

Use 11 - 16 mm lead or 15 - 18 mm steel for hunting, 12 mm to 15 mm steel for training and 10 to 12 mm steel for plinking.

The speed depends on your draw, you will see between 60 m/s and 80 m/s.

Regards

Jörg


----------

